# What is it and how they do it?



## SusaBelle43 (Feb 6, 2017)

My newborn showed me this...a friend of hers, now deceased, made and gave her several of these a long time ago.,,,it is very soft and pliable, and she loves them...what the heck is it?!...and how did she keep the lines so straight?...is it a washcloth? With stripes?..did she run yarn with a needle? How are the stitches kept so even with each other? It is fascinating to me...have any of you seen anything like this before? Newborn says she has washed it many many times...fringe is not knotted, how does it stay put?.....thinking caps, Ladies?


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

I believe it is woven on a loom... not knitted or crocheted.
The fringe is created by the ends of the loom and the amount of yarn left there..


----------



## puppe5 (Sep 7, 2013)

I agree, looks like a coaster to me.


----------



## Donnadncn (Nov 30, 2014)

Pm


----------



## Tvberri (Jan 25, 2011)

Could be Swedish or huck embroidery


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Swedish weaving?


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

I think it is done with tapestry needle. Something like huck weaving- but i could be wrong.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Tvberri said:


> Could be Swedish or huck embroidery


We were typing at the same time.... you beat me to our. LOL


----------



## leslee (Apr 19, 2011)

That looks like a cheap plain cotton dishcloth bought in a 2 dollars shop with wool woven lengthwise through it to create a pattern. It is a great idea for a quick present.


----------



## SusaBelle43 (Feb 6, 2017)

Lol...so aggravating....the anticipated text thing....obviously, not my newborn ...my Neighbor!


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

SusaBelle43 said:


> Lol...so aggravating....the anticipated text thing....obviously, not my newborn ...my Neighbor!


So relieved to hear that!!!! ????????

How big is it? Could be a placemat or a coaster depending on its size.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

I agree with knit4ES. It looks like a loom/woven project. You could achieve a similar effect by crocheting a filet crochet base then weave in a bulkier yarn with a tapestry or weaving needle. Denise


----------



## Swiss Miss (Nov 5, 2016)

It's called Swedish weaving, I believe. You start with a prepared cloth and weave yarn patterns through it.


----------



## SusaBelle43 (Feb 6, 2017)

It is the size and base feel of a washcloth.....I have done Swedish weaving,..not that...tend to think like leslee...but I would think you would have to find a cloth with fine stripes to follow....really, it is so cute and soft....


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

SusaBelle43 said:


> Lol...so aggravating....the anticipated text thing....obviously, not my newborn ...my Neighbor!


 :sm09: :sm09: 
I was wondering, "who would name someone Newborn!?". :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## stitchin' time (Oct 3, 2016)

Many of these were done by residents of our local nursing home (Good Samaritan Village, Mt. Lake, MN) in the activity department. It is basically a mesh material with strands of different colored yarn woven through to form a pattern. There is no fringe - it's simply yarn left hanging on each end. Very simple. They made lap robes and afghans that way. I still have mine after 30 years.


----------



## stitchin' time (Oct 3, 2016)

Also a great project for children on a smaller scale. Kids made them in school as place mats.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

looks like Swedish weaving to me also


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Google Monk cloth weaving. Lots of patterns there.


----------



## frogggie101 (Jun 26, 2016)

My mother and father used to work on throws like this. I don't know the name of the technique, but they bought the base fabric, and using a looooonnnnnggg needle they wove the yarn in and out to make the design. It was great for my father to work on this in his down time as there was no learning curve to speak of.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Brings back memories.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Swedish weaving. Someone was good at their craft too. It is not a basic pattern.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I believe that is Swedish weaving


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Swedish weaving ❓????????‍♀❓


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, on Monk cloth


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I agree, it is woven. And beautiful.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

It appears to be Swedish weaving. Not your typical pattern. But beautiful... very creative...


----------



## Kiwi-pally (Oct 8, 2017)

SusaBelle43 said:


> Lol...so aggravating....the anticipated text thing....obviously, not my newborn ...my Neighbor!


Oh, I had been very impressed with your newborn up to this point.


----------



## Kawall99 (May 22, 2013)

It's a plain cheap dish cloth that you can buy from the cheeap shops in packets with bits of left over wool woven in and out with a tapestry needle we used to make these when I was a school to sell at craft fairs.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

It’s a commercial, easily available cloth - like the kind I use for washing dishes - with a running stitch in various colours of yarn embroidered through the holes in a defined pattern.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

SusaBelle43 said:


> Lol...so aggravating....the anticipated text thing....obviously, not my newborn ...my Neighbor!


So glad you cleared that up. Had me guessing.
NOW - the subject at hand. Looks like this could be done by making rows of double or triple crochet and running the pretty contrasting yarn through the resulting spaces. But I do like the idea of a purchased wash/dish cloth and amending it. Good way to use scraps of yarn. I would look closely at the item to see if a line of machine stitch has been run along the edge to hold the fringe in place. Fringe is not usually that easy to get along with.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

That's what it looks like to me (done on a "canvas") - wasn't sure what it was called.


Swiss Miss said:


> It's called Swedish weaving, I believe. You start with a prepared cloth and weave yarn patterns through it.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Yes looks like weaving on a loom..


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hi it looks like a bright placemat and it looks like Huck weaving.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Crochet a filet square then make pattern of choice by running yarn through holes.


----------



## Grannie Myra (Jan 3, 2013)

I agree with 'Leslee'.


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

the yarn is cut in certain lengths and woven on a mesh . This may have been a sample piece, its too small for anything, maybe a coaster. I have made several afghans using that method, with a pattern to follow of course . The white zigzags that you see are the mesh in between "rungs" not used and it also forms a pattern. Swiss Miss , probably has the correct term "Swedish Weaving" for this .


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

It's work done on a Huck towel...the first craft I learnt in public school when a kid.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Coaster or placemat? I can't determine the size. Probably loom-made.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

It looks like weaving but hard to tell from the pictures if the colored yarn is the warp or the weft. If you look at the finish of selvages you might be able to tell.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Tvberri said:


> Could be Swedish or huck embroidery


That's what I was going to say. The material has the holes in it and just weave the yarn with a yarn needle to make the design. Looks very simple to me.


----------



## colly (Apr 29, 2013)

I made a afghan like this about 30 years ago. It’s crocheted. You crochet a mesh and then just weave strands of yarn in and out. It’s very simple. I made mine to look like plaid. It’s been washed many times and is still beautiful. Only difference is that I tied off the fringe at each end so my kids wouldn’t pull at it.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

Thought "Newborn" was a pet name for a child. lol Made sense to me-but have no answer on what she was asking.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

SusaBelle43 said:


> Lol...so aggravating....the anticipated text thing....obviously, not my newborn ...my Neighbor!


I was going to say that's one precocious newborn ;~D.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Think you may be right.


knit4ES said:


> I believe it is woven on a loom... not knitted or crocheted.
> The fringe is created by the ends of the loom and the amount of yarn left there..


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

No it is not. Swedish weaving has the threads running under floor stitches with a solid background fabric. I have many example that my Mother did.


----------



## stashcoffin (Jun 20, 2015)

I agree that it's an inexpensive washcloth, woven with yarn...but, happily, it reminded me of a craft my dear aunt used to do (in addition to her farming, parenting, 9 children, sewing clothes for all 9, making many quilts from the leftover fabrics, crochet afghans, knit socks, etc, etc, et cetera!) which she called "curtain weaving". This was a fiber craft which involved weaving pretty (usually scrap) yarn through the holes in lace curtains which resulted in a very light, lovely throw.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have done Swedish weaving. That is not Monk's cloth. Monk's cloth is a special weave that allows you to pass the yarn or thread under a couple of threads on the surface of the cloth. You see no weaving yarn on the reverse. This looks like a mesh you purchased by the yard and then weave your yarns through the holes. You could also weave the mesh on a loom or even crochet it and then thread yarn through the holes. I remember seeing the mesh used for afghans quite a few years ago.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Patty Sutter said:


> :sm09: :sm09:
> I was wondering, "who would name someone Newborn!?". :sm09: :sm09:


I was wondering that ☺


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

I think it looks like a crochet mesh with bulky yarn woven through. Simple technique, nice results!


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

It defnitely looks woven.


----------



## Dixie Diane (Feb 26, 2017)

When I was in 4th or 5th grade we made something like that. It was weaving on a small loom. Mine looked like an American Indian weave. It was an art project in our class.


----------



## mkahl (Aug 5, 2013)

I crocheted an afghan for my daughter that was similar to this, the base is crocheted and the contrasting color is put through the holes with a tapestry needle; it was 46 years ago so I don't remember where I got the pattern from.


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

There used to be a fabric sold which was similar to this. All you had to do was weave in the yarns of your choice and leave the ends for fringe. It was like a rug backing, only soft.


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

, Hi, I am playing catch up. I have only got to see this tonight. I have actually done this work.
it is done on a large dishcloth or even floor cloth. then you weave or sew the wool or thread colours into a pattern using the holes in the cloth. 
Just an in and out stitch or running stitch. it looks nice even done in one colour.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

SusaBelle43 said:


> Lol...so aggravating....the anticipated text thing....obviously, not my newborn ...my Neighbor!


Phew! My mind wasn't making sense of that!
I have no idea how the cloth was made... Does look woven


----------

